# New bindings for a fat guy: Please recommend



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm looking for a new pair of bindings and could use advice.

There's the life I want and the life I have, so I'm making the most of it. I'm an intermediate rider who rides about 10 days per year (if I'm lucky), almost exclusively groomers (cruising and carving on trails), no park, little powder. Stats: 5',10", 250lbs, 11.5 boots, 09 Gnu Rider's Choice Wide 164 (I still like to ride my 98 Burton Canyon 168 too). I've been riding on some cheap Ride EX bindings for about 5 years. They do alright, but they are falling apart and feel too soft and unstable under my weight at high speed, and I can feel them twisting when I turn hard. Also, I'm pretty front heavy with a big fat belly, so standing up forward after strapping in is nearly impossible off the ground (I can't cantilever the weight over my feet enough to stand, dimensionally challenged). Lastly, while I am complaining about myself, my toes go really numb after a short while from being strapped in from the pressure points over to top of my foot from the front binding. Because of this, I am thinking of either bindings with a toe cup and/or bindings with connected top-bottom straps like the Flows, and also thinking of Flows because of difficulty standing up after strapping in. I just hear so much badmouthing of Flows and how they fall apart. I expect under my weight they might not last long.

So, what bindings should I look at: stiff, well padded, connected straps or toe cup? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd stick with Ride bindings simply because the metal bases and base plates are less likely to give under weight than plastic. I'm 5'11" 260 lb and I refuse to ride on plastic bindings again. Get a pair of NRC's or SPI's.


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Honestly, I'd recommend Burton Co2's. They are very stiff, being burton's second most stiff binding. Very responsive, and extremely comfortable. They have a toe cap, so no more pressure points on your toes which is a huge plus. And the back strap has so much gel padding, that you bareely even feel the strap on. (I'm talking about the 2009 model here). The 2010's are pretty much the same binding, except the back strap is now supposedly a tad more comfortable. I've never had any problems with my Co2's, and you can get the 2009 model for relatively cheap. I wouldn't recommend getting the 2010 model since they're much more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Prophecies said:


> Honestly, I'd recommend Burton Co2's.


At 250lbs, I'd be shocked if the Co2's didn't disassemble. I weigh half that and I'm amazed that my Cartels are still in one piece.


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

You're surprised that a binding withstands a 125lb rider? That's nothing... I'm 150, and my Co2's have shown no sign of any stress whatsoever. Have a friend with them as well, and he weighs 190, once again, no sign of stress.

Like I said, 125lbs is nothing. If a binding can't resist such little weight, then it's not a quality binding.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

One thing I didn't mention is that all Ride binding except for ContraBands have a hybrid toe strap that can be worn traditionally or as a toe cap.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

I did not realize the Ride bindings could be used as toe cap. That is very interesting, I will take a look. So I guess I should forget about those Flow bindings completely.
BTW, I see a lot of love in here for Rome bindings, are they particularly excellent quality?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What Lupine said.

I love my NRC's but I only weigh 200lbs...


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

My husband weighed about 220 this past winter. He had no problems with his Cartels holding up.

Aren't Union bindings famous for durability? Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Union Forces are pretty much bomb proof....


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Look at Rome Arsenals as well. Stiff binding, very responsive. Convertible toe strap/cap and cushy heel strap. Also, the adjustability is great.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm 6 feet and 250 lbs and my Cartels have held up very well and they are super comfortable. I put about 40 days on them over the past year and they look as good as new.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm 6'3 275 and I'm riding Union Data's. Super solid cushy, comfy, responsive binding.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty much any binding is going to work for you as long as it's not super light weight.

Union Datas/Force
Rome Targas
Salomon Relay Pro

I'm 215lbs and have 3 seasons in on my Union Datas and they work just fine...They look beat up to hell, but they get me down the hill.


----------

